# Moen Posi temp tub spout leaking



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Have a customer that has a moen posi temp valve. I replaced the whole cartridge and seals and the tub spout is still heavily dripping. I have to go figure out whatever the hell is wrong tomorrow on my romantic day with the wife so was wondering if theres a quick fix for this that I missed or should I just move it to monday. Btw it was working great when I left yesterday. Tested it with the h/o.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> Have a customer that has a moen posi temp valve. I replaced the whole cartridge and seals and the tub spout is still heavily dripping. I have to go figure out whatever the hell is wrong tomorrow on my romantic day with the wife so was wondering if theres a quick fix for this that I missed or should I just move it to monday. Btw it was working great when I left yesterday. Tested it with the h/o.


When you removed the old cartridge did you make sure that both side rubbers and any o-rings were still in place and 100%? Sometimes removing the stuck cartridges tears some of the rubber and it can get stuck in the tear drop outlets in the back of the valve. Shine a flashlight inside the valve to see if there are any scratches on the brass sides of the valve or any debris or calcium build up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Replace it with a MOENTROL and be a hero..


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Did you replace with OEM cartridge? I've had off-brand replacements leak. What John said as well. Flush the lines before installing new cartridge, I've also had debris inside the cartridge, even on replacements.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Replace it with a MOENTROL and be a hero..


If I had 5 cents for everytime you said that.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if the homeowner is referring to the spout not fully diverting? Or dripping when showers on.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Could just be a bad cartridge. If you can take a helper with you and remove cartridge, crack water on and try to blow out anything the may be in valve body. Also, every time in replace posi cartridges I clean the inside of valve with a 3/4 fitting brush. And don't forget to lube it up real well. If you think it may be a tub spout issue, just go ahead and replace that too and hopefully call it a day


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Same as above. ONLY OEM cartridges. I've had problems with aftermarket ones. Also, a wire brush in the body cleans it up nicely without scarring.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you. I spent 2 hours messing with after market because supply shop was closed. Got OEM today and done in 5 min.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Pacificpipes said:


> Thank you. I spent 2 hours messing with after market because supply shop was closed. Got OEM today and done in 5 min.


I keep a posi temp on the truck. I don't keep 2 handle cartridges


----------

